# Dulux Naked Wood



## andrewm (28 Sep 2009)

Does anyone have any experience of Dulux Naked Wood external wood finish?

http://www.icipaints.co.uk/products/inf ... d_wood.jsp

I need to refinish a pair of oak garage doors that were originally finished in Translac varnish. This not only hasn't worn particularly well but also make the wood look yellow. Translac is a Ronseal finish which doesn't seem to be available in this country now although it looks as if it is still sold in Ireland.

Most of the external wood finishes that I ave found have been pigmented which I don not want although I understand that it is the pigment that gives the UV protection.

Local builders merchant has recommended this stuff which is new and a two-part transparent finish with a quoted life of four years.

It is not cheap but if it gives the finish that I want and lasts for four years then given that I should be able to get two applications from a pair of 2.5l tins then I think it would be worth it.

Andrew


----------



## Woodfinish Man (29 Sep 2009)

Sorry Andrew we don't have any experience with the Dulux product. The only clear coating we've found which is deep penetrating (prevents splitting), contains UV protection and appears * to give excellent protection is the OSMO UV Protection Oil Extra Satin-Matt.

As a company we've been looking for Clear exterior finish that will offer properties similar to it's coloured counterparts and things are looking good, so much so that we're now selling it.

I hope this is of some help.

Ian


* We've only had it on trial for 6 months , but it is being exposed to Scottish weather!


----------



## andrewm (29 Sep 2009)

Woodfinish Man":2iqtbdof said:


> Sorry Andrew we don't have any experience with the Dulux product. The only clear coating we've found which is deep penetrating (prevents splitting), contains UV protection and appears * to give excellent protection is the OSMO UV Protection Oil Extra Satin-Matt.
> 
> As a company we've been looking for Clear exterior finish that will offer properties similar to it's coloured counterparts and things are looking good, so much so that we're now selling it.



Ian,

That looks like just the thing that I am after. I have used the Osmo Poly-X on my floors and love it. I like the idea of being able to easily refinish bits that are looking worn. 

I guess I am going to have to strip or sand the existing varnish before the first application. 

JOOI, do you sell the Osmo wood reviver as well? I would really like to get rid of the areas that have gone grey if possible before putting the first coat on.

Andrew


----------



## Woodfinish Man (29 Sep 2009)

Andrew we do indeed sell the Wood Reviver and yes I'm afraid you'll need to remove all the old coating before application - sorry

Ian


----------



## andrewm (29 Sep 2009)

Woodfinish Man":u8c9s87o said:


> Andrew we do indeed sell the Wood Reviver and yes I'm afraid you'll need to remove all the old coating before application - sorry
> 
> Ian



Ahh, found it. Now ordered. 

Thanks. I will let you know how I get on.

Andrew


----------



## ProShop (9 Oct 2009)

If this helps anyone.

I recently tried the Osmo UV PROTECTION OIL EXTRA (420) on some garden furniture I made.

It claims it's clear, but it has a slight stain in it (a bit more than I would have liked) slightly darker than the Osmo PolyX.

It needs to be applied in the same way ie thin coats. It's also slow drying and the first coat needs to be fully dry before recoating, I used a brush on a 180 sanded surface and whilst it's suppose to be silk finish it came out nearly gloss on two coats .So I just knocked it back a bit. 

The test piece in full sun & rain over a month ago is still exactly the same as when it was first coated, so the high Uv factor is holding up for now.

So far so good, I'll see over the winter how it fairs as the furniture is outside all year round.


----------



## DCGP (5 May 2013)

I realize this is a bit late, but I used Naked Wood 4 years ago in 2009 on a douglas fir structure - a glazed double-height gable end. It did not affect the colour of the wood in the least and it looked afterwards as if the wood was bare. The gable faces south east. Four years later, the wood has gone a little bit paler but not grey, except in a few small areas which are in need of a re-coat. I intend to re-coat all of it this summer, providing the product is still available. I am very pleased with the look of the wood, but it would be nice if the life was longer than the stated (and actual) 4 years.

Don


----------

